# The Four Lands - Dark is Rising



## ghostcat (May 8, 2011)

In -Character Thread for The The Four Lands - Dark is Rising game.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

*Opening*

It's good to final leave the nest so to speak..and as you approach the northern most valley pass leading to the High City you are filled with wonder. 
Having arrived at the Norther pass entrance just ten days ago have traveled through one of the 4 passes leading to the valley that holds the city. The mountains surronding them are as promised. Each day sees you climbing higher and higher into the mountains (think swiss alps but 3 times higher) and it seems to go on forever. As you climb you marvel that the weather seems to be constant while the higher peaks show heavy snow. At last you reach the northern most outpost of the high city and you behold it's outermost fortification.

Rumor just does not do it justice.  Just a little over two mile in length a massive triple wall stads before you. Every five hundred feet there is an imposing 200x200 tower rising well over 100 feet in the air forming both rally points and choke points should some army get this far.  The overall thickness of the three walls is 200 feet. with arrow slits on the 2nd and 3rd wall rising to provide additional indirerct fire support. Artilleary emplacements can be seen on the first wall being ballista, the second wall being light catapults and the third wall being trebuchets. While impressive the most astonishing site is the number of solider dressed in crimison tunics and cloaks with a stylized gold lion in rampart postion on the breast. Seeing the number you have no doubt that rumor must be true and this is the base of at least 10 full legions (50,000) men all personally sworn to the service of the city and it's prince.  Further inspection shows that it is just not humans in the serivce, companies of dwarfs, elves, halfings, gnomes, ogiers and even one company of giants can be identifed by their standards.  

As you approach the gate you are asked to state you business and asked for your papers. Having none, you are told that you must wait till tomorrow to receive them as the issuing authority has gone home to attend a sick child. As it is beyond your ability to control, you are offered a quest room in the small city just behind the walls.  Your best guess is that this small city would number perhaps 200k people and runs the entire lenght of the wall and is perhaps some 2 miles in width.  Exactly at the 2 mile mark is a roadway made of blueish grey stone. You are warned that should you cross this boundary without papers you could be subject to immediate and summary execution.

Finding the quest house is not difficult as the area is laid out in a rigid grid fashion like most military camps. Every 400 feet there are paved cross roads with the streets being 20 feet in width.  Unlike most of the villages and cities you have seen, every building is made from either brick or quarred stone with no wood being seen except for decroative purposes.  Just beyond the blueish boundary way you can see large holding pens for livestock and wagons as well as two large warehouse districs at either end of the valley that are in themself some one miled in width along the southern axis.

Wide eyed with wonder you enter the establishment to which you were directed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

"Ah, rest at last. i wonder if they serve sushi?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

*Sushi*

"My good sir, I am sorry to inform you that this establishment does not..however you are at liberty until your posting tomorrow and I do think there are several such resturantes that cater to the prince's eastern troops" a  good woman says


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

He bows to the woman with his hands together palm to palm and says, "Thank you for letting em know this."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

"We are all here to serve" she says then adds "The Prince's Peace be upon thee" and goes back to cleaning


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

"the prince's peace upon you too," he enters in then hpong for his second favorite food- roast chicken.

looking for the inn keep he searches around, being careful not to step on the portion of floor the woman has already scrubbed.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

Much to his dismay he finds nothing but a common room on each floor with hallways running from them as if to guest rooms...(think hampton inn).. Besides the pitcher of water and a few glasses in each common area there is no evidence of food.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2011)

*sigh* he acquires a room and cleans up. When clean he meditates for an hours and then eats rations.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

A tall lithe and lean Elf rides in at late afternoon on a remarkably graceful elven steed. The young mans considerable beauty and military baring draws the eye of those he passes. He sits on an Elven style war saddle. The mount is armored with a barding made of leaves that nonetheless appears to provide considerable protection. 

The man himself is resplendent in finely tailored travel clothes of Elven nobility, but it is the armor, that is a true work of art--a mithril breastplate exceptionally well made to allow easy movement with no compromise to protection. It is elegantly adorned with a simple tree design. The silvery metal glows softly golden in the afternoon sun. On the man's back are a quiver loaded with a heavily made longbow and a variety of arrows and a slim two-handed sword of considerable length. A shield and a warhammer hang from the saddle and a lance rides in a cup at his side. From if flies a pennant with the twin trees of the Elven military on one side and a crossed bow and sword on the other.  

His silver hair is wrapped with a strand of honey leather in a warrior's braid. His skin is fair and his violet eyes seem to view the world from a great height with little emotion to be seen on the finely chiseled features and high Elven cheekbones. 

He leads a packhorse laden with travel gear and extra quivers bristling with arrows. 

He eases to a stop in front of the quest house and slips lightly to the ground. Looks about for someone to take his mounts for the night.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2011)

"Greeting young sir" a goodwife calls out. "Should you be needing to stable your horse there is a fine livery just a few block over called "The Grain Bag". "Your mount will be safe there no doubt..and once you have seen him stabled and return i will find you a room"


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

"Thank you my good woman. I shall return anon." With an almost courtly bow and a sign of blessing, the elf turns and leads his horses to the stable where he arranges for the their stabling and care. While his requirements are perhaps more stringent than most would make, his tip is also more generous as well. He stows some of the less valuable gear and returns lugging the rest with ease despite the considerable weight. 

"Now my good woman, I have been directed to seek a quest room here while papers are prepared that I may enter this great city. I would also appreciate it if you would be so kind as to direct me to a place where I might seek an evening's repast among folk of good character."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2011)

"Good Sir, there are many quality establishments to be found throughout the northern pass ...most will be located along the main north south crossroads with the finer establishments located near the main plaza. Before you start off though I would suggest you visit the money changers unless you happen to have city coinage on you. You are allowed to use your own coin for the first 48 hours one is in the valley there after you are required by law to use the cities coinage. Most establishment will accept coins in payment but at a discounted rate so best be careful if you do that" She replies


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

The floor boards and joists creak and groan as a young lad dressed in attire of theeast, as well as looks like he is from the east. He is big. really really big. As he walks into the commen room he sees the armored elf smiles and says,"Peaceof the prince to you good sir." He bows and places his hands palm to palm as he does so.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

"I shall heed your advice, thank you." Anessen stows his gear taking a few moments to wipe away the worst of the trail dust. After some consideration he keeps his armor, bow, hammer, sword and a few daggers. He leaves the other weapons and travel gear including his pack behind. He prays and takes his leave of the quest house to find a money changer. As he walks he marvels at how different the city is from the Elven homeland in the Great Wood.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> The floor boards and joists creak and groan as a young lad dressed in attire of the east, as well as looks like he is from the east. He is big. really really big. As he walks into the common room he sees the armored elf smiles and says,"Peace of the prince to you good sir." He bows and places his hands palm to palm as he does so.




"Peace of the Prince and the blessings of the Seldarine." He returns the bow with courtly grace. He looks at the big man with open faced curiosity. "I have seen little of the world friend. Where do they grow men so large?"  Like most Elves Anessen is well over six feet tall, but he is reed thin beside the Easterner.


----------



## ghostcat (May 9, 2011)

A nondescript looking elf on an equally nondescript looking horse leaves the gate and heads towards the quest house. His clothes are obviously of good quality, although apart of an obviously expensive mitheral shirt there is nothing exceptional about them. 

Arriving at the indicated establishment, he inquires about stabling for his horse, a room and somewhere he can get something to eat and drink.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2011)

"he heh heh" his chuckles send ripples along his arms and torso,

"Way far to the east, friend, Where do they create people thinner then bamboo stalks?  heh heh heh!"  you can tell that his chuckles are all in good nature.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2011)

Scotley

The money changers are easy to find clustered around the central square. You can readily count 15.

Ghostcat

"why yes good sir "the grain bag is a quailty livery and I am sure they would appreciate your business..as to food well there is what ever you desire young sir  just look around the squares and you will find them"


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2011)

"I hale from the great forest where we seek emulate the trees I suppose." He gestures out of the quest house. "I am off to get some local coin and find an evening meal. Would you care to join me? I'd be curious to see what it takes to fill such a vessel as you." 

OOC: Do we see the other elf as well?

[sblock=DM]Anessen will convert 5 of his good Elven gold into local coin, mostly of smaller denominations. He will choose a modest, but well maintained establishment, preferably one with exchange rates posted for all to see.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 10, 2011)

As you go out, you almost collide with a boy entering. At the last moment he turns and pirouettes aside, avoiding the impact.

He then stands straight for a moment and then bows down.
"My apologies, good sir...s" after short pause he notices big human behind.

When he straightens he looks at two men and his face splits into grin of recognition.
"Brother Mountain! I was starting to worry I lost you."

The boy is dressed in black robe, slitted to allow leg movement and open at the chest. Tatoo of battling dragons can be seen over his torso. Small circlet with a gem on his forehead also holds the shape of the dragon.


OOC: [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], we didn't specify the details of our relationship, only that we trained at the same temple. Since we follow different paths, I'd say we'd be not-so-close friends, but known to each other regardless. Or you can read the file I posted about dragon temple, disagree completely and I will edit this part 

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION], how much about our characters can we reveal if they know each other from before?


OOC: I like the face and general look of the warrior, but stance and clothes of the blond one. If I had any Photoshop skills I'd combine them, but as is, you'll have to use your imagination


----------



## ghostcat (May 10, 2011)

I have taken a few liberties with the timeline to get Espejo's time in-sync with the others.

[MENTION=28453]J. Alexander[/MENTION] if you have any objections, I will go back and edit this post.

"Thank you. madam" says the elf, whose name is Espejo. "Can I reserve a room for tonight?" He fishes a coin out and tips the woman a silver piece. "For you"

Espejo takes his horse to the "Grain bag" and arranges for stabling and feed. Taking his saddlebag, he staggers back to the quest host. Finding his room he leaves his saddlebag, backpack, bow and arrows and walks towards the door. Having second thoughts he goes back and retrieves his bow and arrows and goes downstairs.

Arriving downstairs he find an elf and a man talking of going for a meal. Deciding to see if he can join them he hurries after them as they head for the door. Just then they bump in to a boy coming the other way.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2011)

As the elf approaches Anessen speaks in Elvish

[sblock=Elvish]My heart sings to see thee. Blessings of the Seldarine upon you.[/sblock]


"My but cities are crowded aren't they."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2011)

*wow, lots happening here!*



Scotley said:


> "I hale from the great forest where we seek emulate the trees I suppose." He gestures out of the quest house. "I am off to get some local coin and find an evening meal. Would you care to join me? I'd be curious to see what it takes to fill such a vessel as you."




"Well those must be thin trees. Regardless, I would say food is a good idea, but I was expecting a friend of mi .. .. .. .."



Neurotic said:


> As you go out, you almost collide with a boy entering. At the last moment he turns and pirouettes aside, avoiding the impact.
> 
> He then stands straight for a moment and then bows down.
> "My apologies, good sir...s" after short pause he notices big human behind.
> ...




---ooc---
I would like to respond to this post, but I do not see the information about the dragon temple  
nor do I see your character's name anywhere!




> Arriving downstairs he find an elf and a man talking of going for a meal. Deciding to see if he can join them he hurries after them as they head for the door. Just then they bump in to a boy coming the other way.






Scotley said:


> As the elf approaches Anessen speaks in Elvish
> 
> 
> "My but cities are crowded aren't they."




To scotley's character:
"I know of your people, we call you, 竹の薄い, so I greet you. I am called Okigawa which translates to the toungue of the prince as son of the mountain, born of thunder" he bows to Scotley's character, then to [neurotic's character-name unkown to me]

to Neurot's character:
"Ah, there you are, I was wondering where  you went off to. Took a rest along the way?" he gives a good natured smile,"We were headed out to the money changer's and then food. I am famished! Hurry and get a room you can join us."

then he bows to ESpejo and says,  Honorable 竹の薄い please honor me and join us.... as soon as i drom off my items here in my room. I won't need most of it to get food."

He leaves after given leave by all three, with a few items on him, though not easily seen.

[sblock=JTA] Okigawa has the following weapons on him: dagger in sleeve, 6 shirkin, temple sword, bag of holding

he will be bring 5 gp to be converted to the coin of the prince in sp.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 11, 2011)

Logan's the name. Logan Artimus. He's NOT an easterner, despite his training.

I'm sorry, I forgot I didn't post it in OOC, but sent it to JA directly...here it is...


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2011)

"Logan, a pleasure to meet you. I am Anessen Erumollien a humble Paladin of the Seldarine." Looking the Son of the Mountain up and down as he speaks. "Well, I was lectured often on the dangers of the city before coming here. I think venturing out in a _large_ group would be wise."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

"_I am_ a large group. son of the mountain says as he returns from leaving most of his belongings in his room." Logan, I am _FAMISHED_, lets join these two and find the money changer and food."


----------



## Lou (May 12, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*

As the sun sets, an average-looking, average-sized young human male with dark brown hair in a dark blue robe with a bandolier of daggers across his chest slowly rides up to the northern pass city gate on a chestnut light warhorse with an unremarkable saddle and saddlebags, and with a backpack, light crossbow, and quiver tied on.  After being directed to a quest room for the night, he walks his horse along the street, until he stops in front of the building where he was directed.  He walks like a man who has been saddle-sore for several days.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2011)

All okay all okay ..proceed with your characters as written

For Scotley
[sblock]You find just such an instution a very small one  called United Savings and loan  :0[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 12, 2011)

"You are always famished." says the boy with a smile. "I really don't mind walking with new people especially such as elves. Where are you from? Is it true that all elves are masters of magic? How old are you? Wow, you could be my grand grand father. Are you old? What did you do all this time?"
stream of questions flows at one then the other elf barely pausing for the answers. Then suddenly boy stops in his tracks 

"Oww." he bows deeply "I apologize for my behavior, it was...youthful exuberance. I will endeavor to control it better."


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2011)

Replying to the elf, Espejo says [sblock=Elvish]"And to you my brother."[/sblock]
Turning to the others he says "Espejo Haeos. While  this is not my first time in a city, I have never seen a city as large as this before. Safety in numbers seems a good idea to me." Finally addressing the boy, Espejo smiles and says gently "Perhaps we can answer some of your questions over food."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

"over food. Wiser words are rarely ever spoken."

as they walk long the name of son of the mountain is easily seen, as seeing around the lad is not very easy, however-Born of thunder- is not readily realized until they get to a board walk and his very footstep rumble like not so distant thunder. 

A few mothers pull their children in fear at the sight of the mountain of humanity.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2011)

"Logan I am a spry lad not much older than yourself as Elves recon it. I have only seen one hundred and fifty summers." Seeing a money changer he pauses. "A moment please. I'm told we should exchange our coin for local currency." He gestures to a small well maintained establishment with exchange rates posted. He makes a small exchange trading Elven coins for the local specie with the banker and asks, "Can you recommend a place with hearty fare and patrons of good character nearby?".


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

After Anessen, 'Born of thunder' will take his turn to exchange his coin.


----------



## Lou (May 12, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*

The young man in the blue robe stands silently by his horse as the small group leaves the quest room building and walks off.  Slowly he moves towards the door while looking around of someone or somewhere to leave his horse.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2011)

*Beginnings*

A tall thin youg man get us and greets the party as the enter the small bank with the logo of United Savings and Loans. "Good day you sirs..i see you wish to change some currency..could i perhaps offer you the chance to open a small account with us and receive a discount?

Lou
Good day you sir if your needing to stable your horse you may do so at the grain bag just downt the street


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> Lou
> Good day you sir if your needing to stable your horse you may do so at the grain bag just downt the street




The young man says, "Thank you for aiding one in need. I will head that way." With that, he slowly starts walking his horse in the direction of the grain bag.

Reaching the grain bad, he asks, "How much for the night?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2011)

three copper pennies sir


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

'Born of thunder' looks for a list of exchange services then asks, "how much of a discount from your usual rates?'


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2011)

It is a simple 5 percent transaction fee for all account holders compared to the normal 20 percent rate plus the princes tax of 5 percent. This tax is waved for all account holders with the provison that they must deposit and leave on deposit for 2 years the sum of 500 silver pennies. At the rates depend on the type of coing being offered..elven and dwarven coins are usually 1 for 1..the rest is conditional


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2011)

"I will deposit, I would like to spend some time in the city and even if I don't it's not that great a sum."

OOC: Assuming ofcourse our remaining gold remains gold. If that begins as silver then it will put a dent on my budget, but I'll still deposit. I'd just like to buy two healing potions before converting


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2011)

Alas Neurotic you should have bought them beforehand ....but since i dont think i made it clear..everyone can keep it as gold


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2011)

Espejo's father may have despaired of him but he did actually pick up the fundamentals of trade and banking. So rather than jump in, he starts to bombard the poor man with questions. "Can you deposit more than 500 silver pennies? If so, can you take it out again when you like and still get the tax relief as long as you always leave 500 pennies in your account. Do you get any interest on the extra? If your initial deposit is in foreign currency, is this changed at the 5% or 20% plus tax rate?" Espejo pauses for breath and considers if he has any more questions. Just as the young man thinks he has finished and starts to answer, Espejo gets his second wind and continues. "One last question. Is there a minimum amount that can be changed at any one time? Likewise, is there a minimum that must be changed in a given time period?"

OOC: JA just to clarify is one elven GP worth 1 silver penny or 10 silver pennies?


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Alas Neurotic you should have bought them beforehand ....but since i dont think i made it clear..everyone can keep it as gold




I was going by the logic we'll have them in the city available. Yes, I should have. But the fact you're allowing us to sit on so many gp worries me since even 10gp translates to plenty prince shinies


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

-Born of thunder- waits until Espejo's questions get answered before voicing his own. Many of those questions are the same as the large lad.


----------



## Lou (May 13, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> three copper pennies sir




"I'll pay you when I pick up my horse.  Do I store my saddle and saddle bags here or take them with me?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 14, 2011)

Lou
Thats is fine sir, just as long as it is done before you leave. We do have some storage avaiable but anything of true value you need to take with you as we will not be held accountable should it turn up missing. . he says.

Eepejo
"Yes sir you  may deposit as much as you wish but your account must maintain the minimum balace for two years in order to be eligible for the tax abatment.
Anything over the minimum balance you are free to use or withdraw at anytime and yes you may deposit as much as you would like. pausing he goes on..you inital deposit is only subject to the 5% fee and yes you can earn interest on the excess depending on the amount and type of account you have with us. As to a minimum, the 5% rate is based on a minimum exchange of 10gp, anything less than that will usually go to 10% but we can work around that if you are opening a deposit account.

1 eleven gp= 10 silver pennies


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2011)

His mind reeling at the sudden influx of financial information, Anessen finally settles on a deposit and obtains a few local coins for expenses (as posted above). 

"Thank you for your help sir. Financial dealings are usually much less complex back home. At least at this level." 

After the others make their exchanges, Anessen asks, "So what's for dinner gentlemen?"


----------



## ghostcat (May 14, 2011)

Espejo mutters to himself as he works things out. The problem is that its only a good deal if he intends to stick around for a while and as yet his plans are fairly fluid. Still his dad was always trying to hammer into that you needed to speculate to accumulate. So he fishes 100gp out from somewhere on his person and says "Right. where do I sign? here's 50gp deposit and 25gp to change to silver pennies. I make that 500 pennies deposit, 38 pennies commission and 212 pennies cash."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 14, 2011)

"That is exactly right sir" the young man says and hands a few papers over to Espejo for him to sign and a copy to keep. "Would you be wanting that in coinage sir or would you like it placed on on a currency card for your convience?


----------



## Lou (May 15, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> Lou
> Thats is fine sir, just as long as it is done before you leave. We do have some storage avaiable but anything of true value you need to take with you as we will not be held accountable should it turn up missing. . he says.




"In that case, I will take the saddle and saddle bags with me, leaving only the bridal with the mare."  Taking the saddle, saddle bags, backpack, crossbow, and quiver off the mare, the young man talks quietly to the mare before slowly walking back to the quest room building with his things.

Once at the quest room building, he looks for where to check in, as it were, and get a room.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2011)

Still waiting on the leif and mowgoli so lets keep is slow paced


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

The two legged moutain of a sushi roll stands watching the transaction, contemplating silently his options .. .. .. ..


----------



## Neurotic (May 15, 2011)

OOC: Will put some money in, but char sheet remained at work so tomorrow.


----------



## ghostcat (May 15, 2011)

Espejo signs the presented form and stores his copy away. As the others are still considering their options he asks the clerk "Do yo have such a thing as a secure box that I could use for storing valuables? If so, how much is it and what is the minimum period?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2011)

Lou,

The goodwife is still tending the central common room and is happy to assign him a room. "Should you be needing a bath sir there are two on each floor to accomodate guest."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Still waiting on the leif and mowgoli so lets keep is slow paced






Scott DeWar said:


> The two legged moutain of a sushi roll stands watching the transaction, contemplating silently his options .. .. .. ..












*OOC:*


 I am stalling on purpose.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2011)

yes sir we do offer safety deposit boxes on a month or yearly or century basis.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2011)

Everyone in the bank who want to can roll a spot check....


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

Okigawa continues to ponder his financial options but looks about to ensure all is well ith the outer town.
ooc: [crow]natural 20! [/crow]


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> Lou,
> 
> The goodwife is still tending the central common room and is happy to assign him a room. "Should you be needing a bath sir there are two on each floor to accomodate guest."




The young man responds, "Thank you. I do need to clean up after the hard ride." With a short bow, the man takes his things to his room. After arranging things, he ventures forth to the bath on his floor, taking only his valuables and necessities in his backpack, leaving the saddle, saddle bags, crossbow, and quiver in his room.

OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] and @Mowgli need to post so we can get things moving


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good gravy! I completely missed the opening of this thread! I likely won't have much time to absorb what's happened so far this evening, but I'll get on it ASAP. Once I've caught up I'll post up.


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2011)

Logan is too busy counting to notice much.

"Here. This should be more then enough. I will take interest. Can you point me toward an alchemist shop of repute and exchange enough money for 1 healing potion?"

He deposits 200gp. He exchanges 18gp 7sp and 1cp. If possible, exchange additional money for healing potion if he has enough money.

Perception (1d20+9=14)


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2011)

While Espejo considers whether or not to get a sfebox, he casually glances round the room.

OOC: Perception (untrained): +4 [WIS] +2 [Race:Elf] = +6


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2011)

As the others make their transactions, Anessen take a moment to examine his surroundings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2011)

As the others complete their business at the moneychangers a tall, thin man turns from the counter as well. Though his features are in the main those of the desert dwellers of the western steppes, the wide horn stubs on his brow and the pointed canines (top and bottom) showing as he smiles reveal that this man shares the blood of an extra-planar being somewhere in his heritage. The _Shendyt_ and _Saqraka_ - the traditional kilt and hooded shoulder pauldrons - further confirm the man's origins in the Western Steppes.

He smiles and speaks in a surprisingly deep and mellifluous voice. "Ah, I see I am not the only one recently directed to this fine establishment. I am Jadu et-Tefl, but recently come to this city from my father's home in the West. And you are the first I have seen here who are plainly traveling rather than working."

[sblock=Appearance]Jadu is 6'4" tall and looks to weigh around 180 to 190, with jet black hair, emerald green eyes and sun-dark skin.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC/JA]Jadu has just completed the deposit of 150 GP, and the changing of 50 more to local currency - as I don't know the exchange rate (and as financial matters are not my forte) would you mind doing the math for me? Just let me know how much he's got on deposit and how much local currency he's now carrying, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2011)

"A blessing upon a fellow traveler then Jadu et-Tefl. I am Anessen of the Great Wood. Would you care to join a band of weary travelers for an evening repast?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 17, 2011)

Those who are glancing around the room find that several of the patrons are giving coin to the tellers then handing over what appears to be either a steel or lead calling card at which time the clerk places it on the counter in front of him and after a few seconds hands the card back to the person in question.

Sir, I have no idea of what a magical item may cost but there are a few quality alchemical shops on th post and perhaps a magic shop but in truth to find the best bargins and selection you need to shop in the city...we are just a entry and transfer port for many exotic and wonderous items.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Espejo mutters to himself as he works things out. The problem is that its only a good deal if he intends to stick around for a while and as yet his plans are fairly fluid. Still his dad was always trying to hammer into that you needed to speculate to accumulate. So he fishes 100gp out from somewhere on his person and says "Right. where do I sign? here's 50gp deposit and 25gp to change to silver pennies. I make that 500 pennies deposit, 38 pennies commission and 212 pennies cash."






Neurotic said:


> Logan is too busy counting to notice much.
> 
> "Here. This should be more then enough. I will take interest. Can you point me toward an alchemist shop of repute and exchange enough money for 1 healing potion?"
> 
> ...




Gesturing to Espejo and Logan, 'big O'  asks the teller," do these gentlemen get a marker of their deposite? I see others seem to be  getting some sort of proof."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2011)

Mowgl
[sblock]It is one for one minus the 5% so 143 gold on deposit or 1480 city pennies and you have 450 city pennies to carry.[/sblock]

Addressing the question the young man says "You will have your passbook sir, showing the amount on deposit  but is you wish we can issue you a currency card as well that you can use in most establishments to purchase items here in the valley.


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2011)

Espejo responds by saying "At the moment a passbook will be fine. Once I know what I am doing, I may well go for a currency card."


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2011)

"Do you have offices within the city? Or we have to come back here if we want to get some currency out?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2011)

We have 3 locations in each of the posts sir and in the city there are an additional 23 branches to assist you.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Darrrrrrr, moneychangers!  I knew I should have stayed in my stone halls under the mountain!"  The group now notices for the first time a rather "stubby" man standing at the end of the counter.  Yes, he is a Dwarf, wearing armor of Dwarven Steel, with a formidable craghammer by his side.  He looks up and sees that he is the focus of everyone's attention and says, "What are ye all a-lookin' at?  Are me bloomers showin'?"  The Dwarf, sensing that the attention is tantamount to an invitation, strolls on over.  "I don't suppose any of ye might know much consarnin' the city here?  I've just arrived meself and was a-fixin' ta go in sarch of some edible dainties.  Oh, yes, the name's Stexird Kranhauser.  Just call me Stex."

[sblock=JA]
I'll be needing a link to the RG, if you could put one in the OOC thread for me.  I'm thinking that Stex will be a Dwarf Ranger, whose grandest dream is to make all mines and underground Dwarven Palaces as safe to walk as the most tame surface town.  If possible, I'd like for him to have a big Dwarven-bred lizard beast of burden for a mount.  I'll also be needing *all* the character generation information.  And can we roll on Invisible Castle?
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 22, 2011)

Espejo nods to the dwarf in greeting and says "Greetings Stex. I am Espejo. We are also recent arrivals and are just going to get something to eat and drink. Why don't you join us. There is safety in numbers, we are in a strange town after all."


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2011)

The well dressed Elf bows to the dwarf. "The blessings of the Seldarine upon you Stex. I am Anessen of the Great Wood. We too are seeking sustenance. Join us. The more the Merrier." Anessen's mind reels as he tries to remember so many new names and faces.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

"Well, won't we be the intimidating bunch wandering 'round town? Shall we go seeking an eating establishment, then? I wonder if there's a district for that in this regimented little town, or if they're scattered about willy-nilly?" The man's smile is warm and infectious; as he speaks he looks around to the others.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2011)

"I was told there would be a variety of places near the cross street just ahead. Perhaps we should follow our noses?" 

Anessen steps out and sniffs for something exotic, but pleasant.

OOC: That's a natural 20!


----------



## J. Alexander (May 23, 2011)

*Food*

As Annaesen steps outside he needs not try hard to find a wonderful smell..Drifiting on the wind is a scent easily discerned by all present. the wonderufl scent of beef and pork roasting over an open pit, It appease to be come just a few blocks to the west of the bank.


----------



## ghostcat (May 23, 2011)

Espejo says "Well I'm ready. Who are we waiting for?" having made sure that he has received his passbook.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

"I am almost ready," says Okigawa. To the teller he says, "Honorable sir, what is the exchange rate of the coin from the land of jade and steel, from across the mountains?"


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2011)

Anessen waits outside the bank. He tries to focus his mind on a meditation of the spiritual merits of delayed gratification as his stomach rumbles and his mouth waters.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

OOC:  JA, I'm presuming that Stex had already changed a sizeable portion of his currency to the local stuff before the rest arrived.  Can I get away with that? 

Stex stands near Anessen, but rather than engage in mental exercises to stifle the growling of his stomach, he actively seeks the most savory of the scents of nearby food that he can find, and estimates the direction and distance to the meal that awaits.  "Mmm, yes, I'd say 75 yards in THAT direction will bring us to where we wish to be!"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2011)

"The exchange rate for the land of jade is 1.35 to the city silver penny" he says..


Leif
Sure 

The trip to the location from which the smells orignate is quick  perhaps a simple three minute walk due east ending at a prime corner building with the sides to the north and east being a series of sliding doors that are actually a series of large sliding doors giving the look of an open area cafe. A few small tables are actually on the sidewall. A sign above the door simply proclaims "Beaus"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2011)

"The exchange rate for the land of jade is 1.35 to the city silver penny" he says..


Leif
Sure 

The trip to the location from which the smells orignate is quick  perhaps a simple three minute walk due east ending at a prime corner building with the sides to the north and east being a series of sliding doors that are actually a series of large sliding doors giving the look of an open area cafe. A few small tables are actually on the sidewall. A sign above the door simply proclaims "Beaus"


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Let us take one of the lower tables, if you please?  Being perched up so high would upset my digestion.  I don't think you gentlefolk want to be around a gassy Dwarf, do you?"  Stex hefts his Urgosh and gestures with the spear point of that weapon toward the table where he desires to be seated, his banded maild clinking audibly as he does so.  His ornate Dwarven Waraxe hangs from a 'hook-like device' on the side of his backpack.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> "The exchange rate for the land of jade is 1.35 to the city silver penny" he says..



"1.35. That is an awful steep exchange rate for a land so peaceful and prosperous, surely 1.1 jade pennies to the Prince's penny is a more ameable raate."


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2011)

Espejo is just about to leave with the others, when Okigawa starts to negotiate with the clerk. Not wanting to leave him alone he says to the others "I'll stay with Okigawa. We'll join you in a few minutes."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 25, 2011)

" I do understand sir but we stay very close to the rates set by the city treasurey on all known coin...as a new cusomter though I will as a one time courstey go to 1.25." you can tell by his inflection that this is the best your likely to get.

Those entering the resturante find it very simple.you sit at a table and young lads walk around with long skewrers of beef, chicke, goat, lamb, duck, pork, and venison and you are allowed to take as much as you like.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2011)

"I shall secure a table large enough to accommodate us all, but I warn you, but Elven tradition the last to arrive must by a round for the group." 

He approaches 'Beau's' with a sense of anticipation and seeks a table that will accommodate patrons of various sizes. 

Stex notes that Anessen wears a finely crafted if old Dwarven Warhammer at his side in addition to the long thin curved two-handed sword strapped to his back. It seems an odd choice for an Elf.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2011)

Okigawa shakes his head sadly and sighs a looooong saaaaad sigh, "You are starving my family sir. I came prepared to be able to pay no more then 1.2jade penny per Prince's penny. Siiiiiigh" he fingers a gold piece  slowly. sadly. forlornly.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex notes with some obvious admiration Anessen's Dwarven Warhammer.  "That's quite a Goblin Knocker yer've got there, Anessen!  I fancy that I can see a few fragments of orc skull clinging to the flanges on the head of the thing.  But why be ye also needin' that Curve Blade?  That's too Elfy a weapon for the likes of a Hammer-Man, isn't it?  Ye see that I have me Urgosh and me Waraxe, true, but them is but two variations on the same theme."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 26, 2011)

Alas sir the rate is 1.5 and you are saving the princes taxes..and i am sure you will make your fortune in the city..the young banker replies

A table is quickly set up with chairs that are comfortable for all the various sizes. Once set up the table is brought a large bowl of baked sweet potatoes, a large bowl of baked potatoes, a platter of corn and several bowels of vairious salad greens and dessing as well as an assortment of chesses and best of all warm baked bread with honey and butter.

A quick glance at the wall shows that every who sits at the table will commit to spending 2 silver penny for the food in addition to the cost of their drinks.


----------



## Lou (May 26, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



Lou said:


> The young man responds, "Thank you. I do need to clean up after the hard ride." With a short bow, the man takes his things to his room. After arranging things, he ventures forth to the bath on his floor, taking only his valuables and necessities in his backpack, leaving the saddle, saddle bags, crossbow, and quiver in his room.




Finishing up his bath, the young man ventures out looking for moneychangers and food.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"I don't know about the rest of you, but I am famished!" says Stex as he plops himself down at the table in a dwarf-sized chair and sets to the repast with Dwarvish Gusto.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> "The exchange rate for the land of jade is 1.35 to the city silver penny" he says..






Scott DeWar said:


> "1.35. That is an awful steep exchange rate for a land so peaceful and prosperous, surely 1.1 jade pennies






J. Alexander said:


> " I do understand sir but we stay very close to the rates set by the city treasurey on all known coin...as a new cusomter though I will as a one time courstey go to 1.25." you can tell by his inflection that this is the best your likely to get.






Scott DeWar said:


> pay no more then 1.2jade penny per Prince's penny. y.






J. Alexander said:


> Alas sir the rate is 1.5 and you are saving the princes taxes..and i am sure you will make your fortune in the city..the young banker replies












*OOC:*


sorry, but I missed the green words. 1.25 it is







okigawa counts numbers in his head as he does calculations.

' So for a minimum of 200 deposite, i would need to exchange, uh, Hrm. How about this, 50 gold crowns would be equal to 500 silver pennies of the land of Jade, or 400 silver pennies in the prince's coin. to echange 500 there is a charge of 25 pennies giving a total of 375 pennies with 250 in an account and 125 for me to spend here in the city, right?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 27, 2011)

Done th young banker says

Lou.
Finding food and a bank is easy. As you near the main square the smell of roastmeat fills the air.


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

Espejo waits impatintly while his new acquaintance completes his transaction. Once he is sure he is finished he says "Come on. I wouldn't be surprised if the dwarves don't eat all the food before we get there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2011)

Espejo's comment to hurry the large young man is rewarded with a loud grrrooowwwwlll from an empty stomach! "Yes, let us hurry!" _Hustle to restaurant_


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2011)

Espejo rapidly accompanies Okigawa to the restaurant where his new companions are eating. Sitting in the nearest free seat, he is pleased to see that there is still plenty of food left despite the dwarves' best efforts. 

When Espejo's drink arrives he holds it in his left hand while continuing to eat with his right.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2011)

"I find the Curve Blade and the bow to serve quite well in most situations. However the hammer does come in handy for cracking walnuts and the occasional pecan though it would serve well enough for Orc skulls in a pinch."


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Cracking walnuts?" says Stex, "Such a vile, mundane task as that is better done with a common stone than a fine, well-made goblin-skull-buster hammer, in my moderately well-informed opinion."


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> Finding food and a bank is easy. As you near the main square the smell of roastmeat fills the air.




The young man looks around for somewhere to exchange coin so he can track down that smell.  Seeing a sign down the street, he walks that way looking for other banks or moneychangers.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2011)

lou

you find two banks on the road following the smells

the first if united valley savings and loans

and the other a much larger establishment called. Burke's


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2011)

*Dinner*

The party begins to consume massive amounts of food and soon they are in a very full and contented mood. Several other patrons have entered all garbed in various military uniforms and soon it appears you are in the midst of three different officers's parties...


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2011)

Anessen watches the officers with interest curious about the ranks and insignias of other lands.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

OOC:  Does Stex notice any Dwarves among the groups dining nearby?


----------



## Lou (May 30, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> you find two banks on the road following the smells
> 
> the first if united valley savings and loans
> 
> and the other a much larger establishment called. Burke's




The young man will venture into the nearest one to exchange some coins. Afterwards, he will visit the other one to compare.


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2011)

Boy monk eats in silence, observing the officers, trying to gauge their relationship(s).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2011)

Okigawa is eating, but with as good of manners as possible. He looks at his fellow table guests and sees them looking at the military persons and he continues to eat, but does so watching the solders as well. He mostly is observing their demeanor to see if they seem to be in a state of martial readiness beneath their festive appearances.


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2011)

Espejo notices the various parties as they come in. However, unless they obviously appear to be paying particular attention to his table, he ignores them and continues eating.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 3, 2011)

waiting on mowlgi


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2011)

Jadu ambles along with the others to the restaurant, making small talk with the self assurance of one who is completely "at home in his skin." He is completely at ease with his obvious extra-planar blood; his full-bodied laughs frequently expose his enlarged canines and his long black hair is tied back to expose the broad, blunted nubs of the horns on his forehead.

He continues his talk throughout the meal, but is careful not to dominate the conversation. He soon has most everyone relaxed and conversing easily, laughing and having a good time.

[sblock=OOC]Though his speech lacks the polished smoothness of one born and bred to life in court - and though he is plainly not dropping them to impress - those familiar with the western regions of the continent will recognize some of the names in Jadu's stories as important people in the governance of the city of Cormentyn and of the Groltyn Empire.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2011)

*A New Start*

The meal passes all to quickly and soon the party notices the sun has set and night has fallen and that they have spent several hours eating. The various parties of officers break up and leave the establishment and new patrons arrive.

The newer group tends to have a solid mix of senior officers and their ensigns and a few very senior officers and their entrouge. In just a few minutes the party begins to feel that their presence is not welcome as theres is the only table that is not now occupied by very senior brass.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2011)

"Well, my friends, I don't know about you but my appetite has been thoroughly slaked here. Please allow me to take care of dinner . . . it would be my pleasure." The tall man rises as he speaks. "I think I'll walk a bit to let that excellent meal settle. Anyone care to join me?"

[sblock=JA]Jadu will make note of the procedure for paying the bill, and will pay the tab for the entire group.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2011)

"That sound like a good idea, It appears I could do the same."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2011)

"Very generous of you Jadu. My Thanks. I will join you on your walk. The food here is quite rich and I will soon be as large as Okigawa if I don't exercise." In fact the tall lean elf ate modestly given the portions offered. He did consume a good deal of wine, but not so much that he appears to be intoxicated. As he exits he comes face to face with a senior officer. His hand jerks reflexively as if he were about to salute. But he lowers the hand and steps aside with a bow. Once outside on the darkened street, Anessen checks his weapons and lets Jadu pick the direction of their stroll, but he is careful to looks for landmarks lest he get turned around in the unfamiliar environment.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 6, 2011)

Espejo rises after eating an excellent meal and says "Thank you Jadu. That meal was excellent. I will join you in a leisurely stroll, if you don't mind."

Espejo follows Anessen out of the door. Avoiding the officer but otherwise ignoring him.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 6, 2011)

"I find the reason why monks in the temple don't drink is clear only if you try it once. The words don't sit well unless you try them. My balance is in balance."

says Logan as he raises unsteadily on his feet. It seems young monk didn't get to drink alcohol in whatever temple he got from.

"I could use a bit of airing it seems."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2011)

Scotley said:


> "Very generous of you Jadu. My Thanks. I will join you on your walk. The food here is quite rich and I will soon be as large as Okigawa if I don't exercise."




"I could show you how to get this big from exorcise, If you would like." He has a really big grin when he says that.

He sees Logan losing the inner balance in an outwardly way and grabs him in the grip of his meaty hand. "In my temple they let us drink. There is even a discipline where you fight drunk, though I did not like that methodology at all."

He leads Logan out the door, seemingly ignoring the officer, but taking note of as many details as he can in a discreet way.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stexird would ordinarily remain right where he sits while the brass conducted their meeting, figuring that, hey, he was here first, so if they don't like it they are free to go elsewhere.  But, seeing his dining/drinking companions all leave, Stex sighs, downs the rest of is ale, and follows them out, fuming and grumbling.  "Cor blimey, never got sat down and tipped a cup but what some important-looking dandy of a soldier-boy with foppish gold braid so heavy upon his shoulders that he couldn't raise his arms to work even if he was of a mind to do so, didn't spoil things one way or another.  I hope I don't get indigestion now!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2011)

As  to be expected from such a gathering the younger officers take offense and one walks the the dwark and says. "I would make an example of you if your head was higher that your arse and not stuck so far up it "


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2011)

Anessen sighs and turns to the nearest mature looking officer, someone with ribbons to indicate some real experience. "Tell me good sir, for my companions and I are new to the city and ignorant of its ways, what are the laws with regard to matters of honor? Is dueling permitted? Will a brawl bar our entry into the city? Are the punishments for such things stiff? Is there perhaps a formal way in which such mattered are settled?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*



J. Alexander said:


> As  to be expected from such a gathering the younger officers take offense and one walks the the dwark and says. "I would make an example of you if your head was higher that your arse and not stuck so far up it "



Taking due offense from the young officer's words, but remaining in control of himself and very canny, Stexird just smiles at the officer and *imagines* how he would look with his head stuck on the end of a long pike, his crumpled, worthless, and quite dead body being abused by the Dwarf's warhammer.

Regardless of his imagination, Stex bows his head slightly and continues on out of the establishment, following his new friends.  "Come along, Anessen," Stex says to the elf, "let it go. Just let it go."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2011)

Jadu stands in the pleasant air outside the eatery, enjoying the evening as he waits for the final few of the group to make their appearance.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 12, 2011)

Espejo continues out into the street and joins the others. Perhaps starting to move a little faster once the insults start.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2011)

"Good question" the senior officer replies to anesseen, "It varies by custom and cause to the point only a arms judge or professional duelst would know by heart.then turning to the young officer he says "Let it be jared, give them passage I wish no blood to spoil the night" The young officer bristles but steps aside at the request. 

For those outside the evening is in full swing now and the sounds and smells of people ending their work day abound.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2011)

"Let's go. We don't need trouble, Anessen. And dueling some daddy's son won't help you enter the city." Logan seems somewhat more stable on his feet, fresh air clearing his head a bit.

"I don't think I'll drink anymore tonight."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2011)

The Elf bows to the senior officer and says, "A blessing upon you and your celebration." He then makes his way out, hopefully with the dwarf in tow. Outside, Anessen answers Logan "I had no desire to duel myself, but I thought perhaps a formal and legal resolution to the trouble our dwarf friend was buying might save us all a tour of of the local penal facilities or worse."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

"An excellent thought, friend. I've no wish to see the inside of a prison cell anytime soon!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2011)

*the evening*

Lou.
The first bank, the one the party visited offers you the same terms and conditions. The second bank, a branch of Maxon's Financial, is a much more rigid and formal instusiton and you are offered terms that are less than the ones offered by the firrst. They require a 5000 silver deposit for 3 years before they will even begin to discount.


The party assembles outside only to notice that several figures appear to be watching them in a surreptious manner.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2011)

"great, looks like we made a marvelous impression."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex has followed Anessen obediently.  Once outside, he takes notice of the surreptitious fellows eyeing them.  "Friends of yours, Anessen?  They seem to be taking an unhealthy notice of our movements.  Well, unhealthy for _them_ at least."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2011)

"You may yet slake your thirst for violence, friend dwarf."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2011)

"So do we lure them into a dark alley and ambush them or take the more direct approach and ask them what they want?" says Espejo.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"I will not approach them directly, because I have no concern with them.  If they have a problem with us, then I say it is they who should make the approach."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2011)

"we make it look like we are ignoring them, and let them catch up with us?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spot roll please  everyone*

Spot roll 01-15 [sblock]you seen nothing you know nothing[/sblock]

Spot roll 16-17 [sblock]something about these guys set your nerves to tingling[/sblock]

Spot roll 18-19[sblock]you swear one of them just shifted yet he is still there where you can see him[/sblock]

Spot roll 20-21[sblock]you see a redish gold soft light you would swear is coming from them[/sblock]

Spot roll 22+ [sblock]you see one man pointing something at the party then putting it away and making a few notes[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2011)

Okigawa's _*perception*_ check.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2011)

Perception (1d20+9=11)

It seems the training at the temple didn't include watching your back


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2011)

Jadu eyes the soldiers cautiously, and with somewhat more intent than is strictly wise perhaps. He tears his gaze away and takes more cautious glances, and speaks softly. "Does anyone else see this? That reddish glow coming from yon warriors?"

Perception (1d20=20)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2011)

"huh? what glow?" the easterner looks cautiously .


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 18, 2011)

Espejo is trying to keep an eye on the strangers but keeps getting distracted by the others talking and does not see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2011)

Anessen adjusts the fit of his gloves and eases his blade in its sheath as he watches the group. He seems to have selected a particular individual for his attentions. 

[sblock=JA]
Anessen focuses on the man who pointed something at the group and is making notes: 
Detect Evil (Sp): At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or individual within range.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2011)

Annessen
[sblock]you do not detect evil of any sort[/sblock]

As the party tries to make sense of what is going on they see the figures leave and walk away.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

OOC: Perception check -- Stex sees nothing and knows nothing, which is just how I was playing it before I rolled the check.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2011)

"Someone has taken our measure. They were not evil. I can only guess that perhaps some agent of the crown or the army has taken an interest in travelers such as we. Since they have moved on perhaps they found nothing amiss."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2011)

With the completion of Annesee comment the party sees several packs of burly men closing quickly on their location


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2011)

"Uh oh."


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex stands as tall as he can and looks darned impressive and mean for such a stubby fellow.


----------



## Esiqa (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice content of game and nice game i like it...


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 22, 2011)

"Maybe they won't only to talk or take us to their leader?" Logan stands relaxed, breathing deeply. In. Out. In. Out. He focuses on cleaning his body and mind for what he expects to be a fight.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 22, 2011)

Espejo relaxes slightly when the strangers move off. However his relief is short lived as the group is targeted by several groups of bruiser.

Although Espejo does not think they are likely to be attacked, he readies himself just in case. However, although his hand hovers near his longsword, he does not draw a weapon. As he thinks that this my provoke them.

[sblock=Action]Prepare to invoke _Air Barrier_.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2011)

Okigawa's hands remain empty, but the fingers flex into fists and crack, then unflex in a relaxed open state.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2011)

"...or perhaps they felt a few bruisers would be a more appropriate group to send at us." 

Anessen stands ready to face these toughs. He focuses his keen elven eyes upon them to look for any sign of affiliation with a gang or law enforcement. He also tries to determine what weapons and equipment they bare. 

"Are any of you skilled enough in urban tracking to follow those who first looked us over. I'd much rather attend them than their bully boys? Perhaps one of you has a familiar or animal companion who could follow them back to their lair?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 25, 2011)

As the party readies itself , the groups move closer. When they get to within 10 feet or so one breaks off of the group and moves to the party and says "You gentlment have a commission, deliver this package by following the enclosed instructions and here is your pay in advance." and tossess a sealed haversack towards the party. They then turn and leave


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Taken aback, Stexird says, "Well, how do you like that?  Wee strange job interview lads have in these parts, and that's sartain!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

"sounds like a set up, If I may be so bold."


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*



Scott DeWar said:


> "sounds like a set up, If I may be so bold."



"Aye, ye may, Friend.  Ye may just be right, too, methinks."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 25, 2011)

"Back home we have a saying that covers this. Screwed if you do. Screwed if you don't"

"I suggest we go along with it until we have enough information to make an informed decision."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2011)

Jadu looks at the sealed haversack, then to the instructions, then gravely at his new friends.

"I'd suggest just the opposite. We know nothing of those who tossed this bag at our feet, with whom they're affiliated, or what they're trying to deliver. I'll need to make a living eventually, but I prefer to be seeking commissions _before_ I accept them."

He stoops to take up the envelope.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2011)

"I agree, we should find the guards and report this and give them the content over, whatever it is."


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Well, let's not be overly hasty with this."  With that, Stex opens the haversack and begins to rummage through it,  "It's like me daddy always said, 'If you want to muck up a bad situation and turn it into a _real_ mess, just get the law involved.'  Nay lads, I say we should try to handle this on our own first and see what profit that might bring us."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 26, 2011)

Instructions:
The instructions which are in an unsealed envelope just inside the haversack inner pouch rests next to a pouch. The interior of the sack is sealed. Simple the istructions as you to take this pakage containing what is says are exotic teas andspices to the the Sillver Kettle, which it describes as a tea shop located in the inner ward just off catherderal square in the city proper


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex shares the note's contents with the others.  "Most peculiar indeed.  I'm a-thinkin' now that ye may've had the right idea about callin' fer th' watch."  Stex carefully puts everything back into the haversack just as he found it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2011)

Okigawa refrains from comment and bows in graceful acknowledgement.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> "'  Nay lads, I say we should try to handle this on our own first and see what profit that might bring us."






"What profit?! It will end up with us in jail, it's not like they care for a bunch of strangers. And consider those we saw earlier...they weren't evil and maybe they were some kind of prince's secret service and we're now being tested. I say, we go to the guards with this."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

The western emissary laughs at the absurdity - both of his companion's actions and thoughts and of his own - and says quietly, "And now that I see the instructions, this looks to me more like an invitation to meet a prospective employer than it does the commission itself. Not yet a full day in the city and already I'm running in circles."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 26, 2011)

"Well given that we are outside the city and the target is inside, it looks to me like it could be some kind of smuggling operation.

Anyway as we still don't have our papers, we don't need to decide anything until the morning."

Espejo ponders for a short while and continues "I still say we need more information. The problem is, we are all new here and don't really know who to ask. Normally, I'd ask in a tavern but they all seem full of troops and I suspect the ones that aren't are associated with the bruisers' gang. Perhaps a market."


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"It goes withou' a-sayin' that what we 'ave 'ere are not merely 'exotic teas and spices.'  Nae a man in his right mind would go to such pains to send teas and spices.  Who here knows aught of any laws in the city against any kind of mind-altering concoctions, or whether a license from the city be required to be a-traffickin' in 'em?  D'ye suppose they might even be magical herbs, or maybe potion ingredients?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2011)

"An impasse of morals and ethics. Damned if we do, damned if we don't."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2011)

As the party stand in the street discussing the issue they findthemself the obejct of curious glances as people pass by


----------



## Scotley (Jun 27, 2011)

As the others debate and examine the haversack and its instructions, Anessen focuses on the man who tossed it at their feet. 

[sblock=DM]Again detect evil first on the man and then on the contents of the bag.[/sblock]

"We are attracting attention as we debate here. Perhaps we can find a tavern with a quiet room we can use to discuss this further?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Agreed, Good Annessen.  We should'na say more o' this until we're in a more cozy and protected place.  Lead on then, Sir?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 27, 2011)

"If we're damned either way, I'd rather do a right thing and be damned then allow some smugglers to profit from the pain of others and then be damned."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2011)

Espejo follows the others as they search for a quite inn, where they can talk. At the same time, he keeps an eye out for a market.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2011)

The rotund give a quick nod and looks for a quiet tavern about them. if he sees a potentional place he will tell the others of it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 29, 2011)

The party finds a nice tavern just a few blocks away called "The Taproom" which advertises 27 different ales and beers

LOU  you feel the need fora brew


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2011)

*Summoning Lou....*









*OOC:*


[MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION], you still with us Bro??  You haven't posted IC since May 29th, and here it is almost the end of June 28th!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2011)

"What a delightful opportunity to sample some of the local flavors!" Gushes Anessen as they enter the 'The Taproom'. "Could we secure an isolated table so that we might focus on your various ales and beers without distraction?"

[sblock=DM]Don't forget Anessen's evil check on the bag.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2011)

Scott
[sblock]no evil on the bad[/sblock]

The brew house is quite impressive given it's small size and it is truly a beer/ale drinkers delight...readily seen are the premiume elven and dwarven mixes as well as several gnomish brews...the one that takespride of place is a halfing brew whose barrel isbranded with a Green Dragon.   Standing at the bar is halfling who looks up from a paper and says.."What will it be gentlement, i have both cool and room beverages" and welcome to my establishment... a quick glance shows the room is occupied by several patrons all of which are human and all of which are discretley but distinctly armed


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2011)

Okigawa requests a Jade dragon of the halfling and points to the barrel with the green dragon on it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

The Dwarf looks up to meet the Gnomish bartender's questioning glance and shakes his head, "Designated Teamster here, thanks anyway."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2011)

Espejo enters the inn and is amazed at the array of ales on offer. Not wanting to cloud his judgement by getting tipsy, he selects a light elven ale, which he know is low in alcohol.

Looking around for a free table as far from people as possible, he casually notices that the other patrons are of a similar type as him and his friends.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

Jadu enters with the rest and looks around calmly. His gaze shifts to the bartender as the halfling makes his offer. "No, thank you . . . well, on second thought something light and cool wouldn't go amiss." He indicates the ale Espejo requested. "I'll have one of those as well, please."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2011)

"I'll try the Green Dragon as well." Anessen seeks out the as isolated a table as can be had in the small place. Once everyone is seated and has their libation of choice or abstains, he speaks. "I sensed no evil in either our perspective employer nor the bag itself. I must say I am intrigued. What businessman can afford to toss valuable goods at strangers with no reasonable expectation that they will complete the delivery? This suggests the goods are not so valuable, but instead represent a test of some sort. If we 'fail' the test and keep what's in the bag it should not be unduly valuable." He sips the beer and adds, "Of course this local ruler has a reputation. Perhaps this is a test to see if potential visitors will violate his custom." 

"It seems to me we should educate ourselves to the laws regarding the bringing of goods into the city. Can any of you determine if there is magic involved? That might also give us a clue."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2011)

"No problem." says Espejo "I should have thought of that myself." With that, Espejo discreetly casts a spell and stares at the bag for about half a minute.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Detect Magic_ and study bag for three rounds. Spellcraft: +7[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2011)

*sips silently*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2011)

espejo
[sblock]the herbs and teas give off a very faint aura as if the plants themselves may have magical properties or they have been prepared with something that is magical[/sbloc]

The beverages are quickly served and those who chose the green dragon wince at the price of 4 silver pens per pint..whereas the elven ale is only a silver penny per pint. 

Having taken notice of the party the other patrons resume their quite conversations  but a studied glance shows that just perhaps their hands are a little closer to a weapon in respons most likely to strangers in their midst.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex says, "I'm sure glad you gents are able to deal with the magical aspect of things."  The Dwarf motions for a cup of coffee as a consolation libation, and he sips it slowly when it arrives.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> The beverages are quickly served and those who chose the green dragon wince at the price of 4 silver pens per pint..whereas the elven ale is only a silver penny per pint.
> .











*OOC:*


I am guessing the prince's pennies at that.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2011)

espejo finishes examining the bag and says "Ether the herbs are magical or they have been prepared using some kind of magic infusion."

[sblock=JA]Any idea of the type of aura?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2011)

"Anybody know what the herbs are?"  asks Anessen softly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2011)

knowledge check: nature (dc 10 only)


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



Leif said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Lou , you still with us Bro?? You haven't posted IC since May 29th, and here it is almost the end of June 28th!












*OOC:*


Just busy with work and then working vacation and now work again







Having exited the two banks with some local coins in his pockets, the young man in the dark blue robe wanders down the street looking for a drinking establishment. Seeing an establishment called The Taproom, he moves to enter.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2011)

*The Taproom*

espejo
[sblock]the nature is neutral meaning that they could be used for both healing or harm depending on how they were prepared...one is distinctly a mild sedative but could easily be turned to more lethal purposes...[/sblock]

The party settles at a table when a young man enters the room (lou) and he suddenly moves quickly into the room in a stubmling fashion and the party sees a big burly man behind him and the commetn "Sorry about that  i did not see you when i turned around"


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



J. Alexander said:


> The party settles at a table when a young man enters the room (lou) and he suddenly moves quickly into the room in a stubmling fashion and the party sees a big burly man behind him and the commetn "Sorry about that  i did not see you when i turned around"




Stumbling through the doorway, the young man in the dark blue robe catches himself and as he straightens himself up, quickly checks for missing items.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2011)

Anessen can't help but smile at the antics of the young man. "I believe another newcomer to the city has just wandered in."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 10, 2011)

Espejo takes another look at the bag before finally looking up and saying "Well there is certainly something funny about the tea but I can't be sure what. It could be anything from a simple sedative to some sort of poison. Given the circumstances, my personal feeling is that it is some sort of recreational drug but I have no evidence to support it.

Can anyone else detect magic."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 10, 2011)

Logan silently shakes his head, young boy still feeling the effects of the alcohol. He follows the group in silence.

He then has an idea and walks toward the barkeep.
"Hello, good man. I have a question. In my city there was a cure called White Lotus Balm which canceled the effects of another concotion by the name of White Lotus Heaven which some used to induce deeper meditation, but could cause hallucinations.

Do you know where one could find such here? Or in case of different names, are there any such you can think of by the description?"

He waits patiently for the answer.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Reacting to what he perceives to be the newcomer's distress, Stex will stand up and motion to the man in the dark blue robe, saying, "Ahhh, _there_ you are.  Join us at once, please!"  And aside to his companions he mutters, "Obviously this young greenie is having a problem of some sort, an' my Ranger trainin' makes it distasteful to me to see a wispy young willow of a chap at the mercy of a bruiser like that big rotter.  An', 'ey, we were needing some excitement anyway.  Anyone up for joining me and risking a bit o' fist action?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2011)

Okigawa nods in agreement.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2011)

Addressing the question of logan the halfling barkeeps says "Were not a sissy tea room lad, we serve ales and brews fit for men to drink..if you wish something of that ilk then you will need to visit a tea room proper or a seedier sort of establishemtn..we do not deal in that ilk here and if that is what your wishing then you need to leave and leave at once"


The brusier follows behind the young man  and as he enters a slender wisp of a young man enters behing him followed by two non descript men in midnight black cloaks.   The brusier at first glance seems typical but there is an oddity about him...while carrying both sword and shield it is the bracers on each arm that catch the eye as they seem to be made out of some dark black metal with a silver inlay.  "Barkeep  we need a few pints here if you please" he calls out and the halfling delivers the ordered pints himself to the table. Unlike the party there is no request for payment upfront


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2011)

"Huh, regulars."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 11, 2011)

"No, thank you, I don't use such. I was just wondering since we saw a man 'meditating' and he might need The Balm."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2011)

"I suggest we avoid getting in trouble with the locals until we know the lay of the land a bit better. These fellows obviously are well know here." 


"Maybe we can find an apothecary who could tell us more?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 12, 2011)

*Blue robed human male*



Leif said:


> Reacting to what he perceives to be the newcomer's distress, Stex will stand up and motion to the man in the dark blue robe, saying, "Ahhh, _there_ you are.  Join us at once, please!"




The young man watches the men in black move the bar, ignoring him completely.  Not finding anything missing, he faces the one who addressed him and walks over.  He is an average-looking, average-sized young human male with dark brown hair in  a dark blue robe with a backpack slung over one shoulder.

With a slight bow, he says, "Good evening to you. Do I know you from somewhere?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*



Scotley said:


> "I suggest we avoid getting in trouble with the locals until we know the lay of the land a bit better. These fellows obviously are well know here."
> 
> "Maybe we can find an apothecary who could tell us more?"



"Apothecary?  Aye, and just how be they knowin' the 'lay of the land,' as ye say, eh? But I do be agreein' with ye about the trouble business.  Why don't ye buy me another spot o' ale whilst I try to calm meself." 



Lou said:


> The young man watches the men in black move the bar, ignoring him completely.  Not finding anything missing, he faces the one who addressed him and walks over.  He is an average-looking, average-sized young human male with dark brown hair in  a dark blue robe with a backpack slung over one shoulder.
> 
> With a slight bow, he says, "Good evening to you. Do I know you from somewhere?"



"Ach, nay, lad, sorry aboot that, I am!  I thought ye were me younger brudder Angus for a second there.  Ah, but since ye're not, obviously, but ye're still here, why don't ye tip a wee cup with us and wash some of the trail dust down ye're parched troat?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

*Drinks*

As the party begins to talk amongst itself the halfling bar keep  approaches with with two bar maids carrying several high quality cermaic mugs and three large pitchers. "Excuse me good sirs but this is being sent by the gentlmen over there as an apology for buming into the young sir earlier. It is almost the last of this years Green Dragon Specail Reserve. I think you will enjoy it indeed'


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2011)

"I guess we should adopt the fellow into our group then. I'd hate to have to turn it down." In a louder voice he says, "Here is your seat young sir," and motions the newcomer to join them. He stands and faces their benefactor. "To your very good health and long prosperous life sir."


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2011)

*Merib Arimon, man in the blue robe*



Leif said:


> "Ach, nay, lad, sorry aboot that, I am!  I thought ye were me younger brudder Angus for a second there.  Ah, but since ye're not, obviously, but ye're still here, why don't ye tip a wee cup with us and wash some of the trail dust down ye're parched troat?




"Thank you, sir.  I think I will. My name is Merib Arimon.  I hail from the land between the rivers, on the larger river."

OOC:  Just making this stuff up.... other than the name.



J. Alexander said:


> As the party begins to talk amongst itself the halfling bar keep  approaches with with two bar maids carrying several high quality cermaic mugs and three large pitchers. "Excuse me good sirs but this is being sent by the gentlmen over there as an apology for buming into the young sir earlier. It is almost the last of this years Green Dragon Specail Reserve. I think you will enjoy it indeed'




"Thank you, and thanks to our kindly benefactor!"



Scotley said:


> In a louder voice he says, "Here is your seat young sir," and motions the newcomer to join them. He stands and faces their benefactor. "To your very good health and long prosperous life sir."




Merib joins in the toast, "Here, here!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2011)

Responding to the salute the other table raises it mugs and you would swear you see beads of frost on the rim of their cermaic cups


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Dinna think more of it, Merib Arimon!  I'd say we both be a-needin' a froond, and I'd be right grinnin' to call ye mine.  Name's Stexird Kranhauser, but, ach, call me Stex.  I be a scout and a warrior, but _UNDER_ me mountains is where I really shine!  And, who's ever heard of a healthy Dwarf tarnin' down an offer of free drink?  Oh, it _could_ happen, surely, but I'll wager that tonight just ain't the night!"  Stex appears to set into his complimentary drink with the anticipated gusto, but the beads of "frost" have him concerned for the safety of imbibing this drink.  Stex just allows enough of the drink into his mouth to _touch_ his tongue to give him a good taste and scent to see if he detects any adulteration.  99.9% percent of the drink is soaked into his beard.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2011)

As Stex raises the the mug to his mouth he almost drops it as the mug becomes icy cold in his hand and the beverage itself become cold bringing out a deeper richer complexity of the ale inside


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex hastily puts the icy mug down and warms his hands in his pockets.  "Tha's na' ale, tha's _sorcery_, tha' is," mutters Stex softly under his breath.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2011)

Just about the time stex puts down his mug the door opens and a small framed young man who looks to be sixteen or so with very delicate features enters the bar and walks to a small table and takes a seat.  The barkeep quickly moves over with a very nice decanter of what appears to be golden elven ale and a crytal mug


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2011)

raising his mug as the others do, the easterner tilts his head in the direction of the other table. He then watches in silence as the newcomer enters, sipping his green dragon ale.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2011)

Logan salutes, but doesn't drink. He had enough alcohol for one night. As the opportunity arises he offers his mug to his more stout companions, if they want to enjoy another drink.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2011)

Anessen savors the cool ale. As an elf he is no stranger to the simple magic that cools the beverage and as a soldier no stranger to drink. He does not over imbibe, but shows less restraint than most of his companions. "Welcome Merib. We are all strangers to the city. Will you be entering tomorrow as well?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2011)

*Merib Arimon, man in the blue robe*



Scotley said:


> "Welcome Merib. We are all strangers to the city. Will you be entering tomorrow as well?"




Merib looks around at the others and takes a closer look now that he has been told that they are all strangers to the city.  Turning back to the elf (Anessen) he replies, "Yes, this is my first trip here."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 19, 2011)

Espejo copies Logan in raising his glass but not drinking. 

Having greeted the newcomer, Espeo turns to Anessen and says in Elvish "Mai pai shi saer Taesor eirdyr si valandri?"

[sblock=Elven]"So do we tell Merib about the package?"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2011)

Anessen replies in Elvish, "Ron kwntra kol olin." He shrugs.

[sblock=Translation]They didn't tell us it was secret.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2011)

*The Tap Room*

While the party begins it's conversing..several more people wander in and each is served by the halfling bartender. The most popular drink it seems is either the green dragon or a rich golden brown ale that is served in crystal pitchers. The crowd is usual..the party cant quite place it but something just seems out of place about the entire clientel for  tap room


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 20, 2011)

"I think we should go. And not stop until we decide what to do or it is decided for us. The Dragon says: _To not make a decision is to make a decision._ meaning we'll run out of time. I still suggest we go to the guards."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

"Going to the guards is the logical thing to do.However, there is still the question of weather or not we are breaking the law in delivering this."


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Some laws need to be broken now and then!  I say we go to the guards, and take whatever that gets us."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 20, 2011)

"Reporting to the guards cannot be construed as delivering this. We can be assured if they don't object and be commended if it's contraband."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2011)

Espejo turns to Merib and says quietly so as not to be overheard "Your more than welcome to join us Merib. But you my want to think twice before doing so. We have a bit of a problem, which could get us arrested or worse." Turning to the others he says, still quietly, "Anyone else noticed that there appears to be something off about this place? I just can't quite put my finger on what's wrong."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2011)

As Espejo makes his comment yet another young man enters perhaps sxiteen or so and walks over to the table with the bruiser who bumped into Merib  "The only think you can overhere is "Sorry cousin i was detained by his grace"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

'Big O' gives a discreet look about around the bar.









*OOC:*


about time i got some decent rolls


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Feeling a bit frisky, Stex looks about for the nearest overly buxom barmaid with a low-cut bodice.  "Let's see now, in a place of this size with this much booze flowing this freely, there's bound to be at least one rowdy bird who's ready to go!"

[sblock=OOC]
I just had a BAD feeling about this place!  Eeesh!  Cripes, Todd, I hope you didn't do to us what I'm afraid you may have done.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2011)

*The Tap Room*

Scot Dewar
[sblock]While your you silently observe the room you find something that is really distribuing..the arms and armour and other items the people at the table are wearing so non descript and generic that they scream otherwise..further the thing that is even more so unnerving is the fact there is a discernable thread of power / energy giving the room a slow but steady pulse[/sblock]

The buxom wench looks at the dwarf and with a throaty lilt to her voice replies "You would have to stand a little taller master dwarf to ride this ride..shall i get you a box" at which point most of the patrons stark to chuckle in their cups. 

As the inn laughs at her comments several more people enter two of which visible spook the party as they are dressed in dark jet black clothing and leather armour and take a table towards the back of the room. The others that enter  a trio of young men join the other young man at his table who is driking the elven ale.

OCC
[sblock]what pray tell are you talking about...who me   and what do you think is going to happeb,,,evil ass wicked laugh[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*



J. Alexander said:


> The buxom wench looks at the dwarf and with a throaty lilt to her voice replies "You would have to stand a little taller master dwarf to ride this ride..shall i get you a box" at which point most of the patrons stark to chuckle in their cups.



"Save yer box, lassie.  Yer apt ta be a-needin' it to bury the next lad that falls in that open pit twixt yer legs."


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 21, 2011)

Sense Motive (1d20+9=11) - let's hope this cured me of bad rolls 

Logan tries to get some sense if anyone is observing them specifically or they just entered the wrong tavern.

"We may think of getting rid of the sack before we decide what to do with it. But I suggest we decide now! And get out of here. The dragon says: _The best way to win a fight is by not fighting at all._"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


who is sitting next to Big O?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 22, 2011)

Sitting at the six top table with the big o is the wisp of a man that he came in with and two other non descript figures in the same midnight blackgarb as the two that are now against the wall


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 23, 2011)

Espejo sits listening to his new companions, trying to decide on a course of action. He knows that his friends want to go to the guard but that just does not seem right. Suddenly things click into place. Waiting for a gap in the conversation, he interjects "The way I see it is this. If we deliver the bag then the worse that can happen is we are appended by the guard. This may involve us been thrown into prison but its more likely we will be evicted. On the other hand, if we give the bag to the guards, we could all end up having to evade assassins for the remainder of our short lives.

Now if the guards specifically ask if anyone gave us anything to bring in the city we can truthfully answer yes. After all, we haven't been instructed otherwise."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

Okigawa leans over to Espejo and says in a low voice, "there is something strange about the weapons of every one. Like magic pulsing."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2011)

Anessen smiles at the Buxom wench jesting with the dwarf. "Could you bring us a round of something different now lass? This place has such an interesting variety of potables." He drops a generous tip on her tray along with payment. Softly he adds, "Oh and lass tell me, who is the big fellow with black and silver bracers. I feel I should know him? I would not wish to offend him if he should recognize me."

[sblock=JA]What sort of folk can claim the title of 'his grace' here? Dukes? Bishops? [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2011)

Scotley
[sblock]You belive that that it would either have to be a duke or a bishop for those titles..[sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2011)

j. Alexander said:


> scotley
> [sblock]you belive that that it would either have to be a duke or a bishop for those titles..[/sblock]




fify


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Okigawa leans over to Espejo and says in a low voice, "there is something strange about the weapons of every one. Like magic pulsing."




Espejo nods to Okigawa and surreptitiously start to cast _Detect Magic_. He will then casually look round the room starting with the apparent leader.

[sblock=Action][cast Detect Magic spending 3 round son each aura detected.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2011)

Espejo
[sblock]everone you can even the bar maids have at least two magical items. The big brusier has a least 6 perhaps more and the two slender you men to either side of him have three apiece.Thedark clad men come back with just a jet black aura that you can not penetrate'[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 25, 2011)

Espejo looks round the room and gulps. In a voice pitched such that it won't carry to the next table he says "Eh guys.I think we are out of our depth here and should leave. I'll explain later" he sounds worried.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 25, 2011)

"That's what I was saying all along."
Leaving his mug on the table, Logan stands up careful not to get his legs bound by the chair.


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"That's fine by me, then," says Stex, also rising and following the others out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2011)

"Agreed" Big O stands and as he is leaving he stops at the bar where the halfling is. Bowing He speaks a few words in a politely low voice, "May the blessings of the heavens overwhelm you. The ale was very good."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 25, 2011)

Espejo stands and follows the others to the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2011)

As the party starts to leave the halfling says "Nowgood sirs dont be leaving so soon, you have yet to finish your pitchers and it be a shame and near an insult to leave such fine beverages to wast"    When he mentions that most of you could have sworn that the pitchers were near empty but a qucik glance shows them more than half full despite all your driniing"


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex pauses as he nears the door, "Shame to let good ale go to waste, after all...."  Stex hesitantly takes a single step back towards his table, looking around to see what his companions do.  If they leave, he will leave as well, but he'll be the last to leave.  If they make even the vaguest move back towards the table, he will assault his mug of ale with renewed vigor.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 26, 2011)

Logan bows to the halfling
"Without intent to insult, this one has had enough drinking for the evening. Your beverage is excellent and I offer mine to the first one who takes it. And another as a reward for not wasting such good ale."

says Logan as he drops another 4 pennies on the nearby wench's tray.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2011)

"Moderation is the key to a life well lived."


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

Stex says, "Aww, are ye _sure_ abou' tha', felas??  Not even a wee dram more??"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2011)

Okigawa smiles at the dwarf and says,"A wee dram more would be  unwise, thank you any way."


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Okigawa smiles at the *halfling* and says,"A wee dram more would be unwise, thank you any way."





OOC:  Look again, DeWar!  It says DWARF Ranger!   "In a hurry" he says.  A likely story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


fixed it. sorry, was in a  hurry.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2011)

any one else before i move on


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Look again, DeWar!  It says DWARF Ranger!   "In a hurry" he says.  A likely story.




OOC: When you are as big as Okigawa everyone looks like a halfling...

Anessen is obviously reluctant to leave, but doesn't fancy staying by himself. He stands and bows to the hosts before taking his leave.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2011)

"The begone then lads and enjoy the night, the halfling says, and the door opens on it's own accord and you find you table isclean of all dishes and is freshly cleaned


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 3, 2011)

"Well that was a funny place." says Espejo "Even the serving wenches have magic items. Although on reflection, that may be how the get the beer so cold."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

"The large monk looks to Espejo and says, "what do you mean every one had magic items?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2011)

"Everyone has magic items" Espejo confirms. "As for the dark clad men they're just unreadable"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2011)

"This city is most pecilure. I wonder what does that mean."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2011)

"It appears we have had enough to drink this evening. Let's look about for an apothecary who can tell us the legality of delivering our cargo to the city." 

Annessen looks about for an apothecary or herbalist shop.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2011)

"And which can report us in the moment we exit his shop." pessimistic boy observes


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"We could always, give him a little, ah, _encouragement_, to keep  our visit to himself," says Stex with a hint of bloodlust in his eye.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2011)

"How much gol does it take to buy his silence, do you suggest?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*



Scott DeWar said:


> "How much gol does it take to buy his silence, do you suggest?"



"No gold at all.  Instead of that, some well sharpened cold steel should do the trick, I reckon," says Stex.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2011)

"you gather more flies with honey."


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger*

"Yes, yes, true -- but if ye'd BATHE ever and anon ye'd not worry sae mooch aboot the damnable flies."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2011)

Now that the lastminute vacations  are over

The party  finds  itself on the street with the night turning a bit  brisk in the high mountains.  The streets  are supringsly well lite  and the sounds on methoidcal  foot falls tells that  there is  a very activewatch


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2011)

"We need not reveal that we have the items we are asking about, merely we need to inquire about them. Perhaps we could make a legitimate purchase while there. I suspect some of you could benefit from a purgative."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2011)

*Suspend*

Should i perhasp suspend  this game?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> Should i perhasp suspend  this game?




OOC: I was waiting on you to tell us if an apothecary could be located...


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 22, 2011)

Are we playing still?


----------

